# Hidden entry



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Are there any pics out there of a hidden entry into a HT? Also how difficult is it to do one? Any and all help will be appreciated!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't follow.

DO you mean like a secret door covered in red velvet that looks seamless?


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Yea kinda, I want the "door" to be as invisible as much as possible


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!! Something like a closet door hidden behind the shoes and coats and there's that little door into the HT room?  

Or maybe a bookshelf with a secret lever that opens  Reminds me something off Scooby-Doo


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Sweet!!!!!! Something like a closet door hidden behind the shoes and coats and there's that little door into the HT room?
> 
> Or maybe a bookshelf with a secret lever that opens  Reminds me something off Scooby-Doo


I like the bookshelf idea- Scooby Dooby-Doo!  Or welcome to my study...wait, what's this? A secret door to...Purgatory Theater! hahaha :devil: :hsd:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, Could make a "panic theater room" compleat with bar fridge and microwave oven


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Great I like the book self idea how can I turn a door into a seamless hidden entry? I posted a pic of the room and stair configuration the door opens into the hallway, any info will help.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

mozez, I've been looking into this recently, and there are a few companies who can do a proper high end one for you (if you have the cash), or if you don't have 6 zeroes in your bank account, you can investigate the DIY methods like me. To be honest, I haven't really found a ton of good info on the net. There are a few that are functional, but not as clean as I would like. One I think used a large piano hinge on an Ikea "Billy" bookcase, and it did the job, but I'm not sure how much I would trust the longevity.

It seems that to do this properly, you should have a metal frame (especially if you are planning to have a heavy bookcase), some kind of secret latch mechanism, and for a home theatre the door should be able to seal properly for sound.

That's about as far as I've gotten with a few days of Googling and a little research. I did find a place or two you could order plans but you do have to buy them. Right now I'm thinking of a way to try to use a standard door, and disguise it as a panel in a full wall of wainscoting, but I haven't gone very far yet. Let me know if you find anything good, and maybe I'll go back and retrace my steps and post any good links too.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It depends on how fancy you want to get, there are lots of you tube videos to give you an idea.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Good one, Mike. It also reminded me of something I meant to point out before. To have a bookshelf door with any depth, it means you'll be stuck with a fairly narrow entry for the door. Not necessarily a problem, but something to keep in mind. Almost all the bookshelf doors I have seen are like that, and that's one of the reasons I wanted to try something different. 

Here's a decent resource for getting started:

http://www.stashvault.com/how-to-build-a-secret-bookcase-door/

And if you poke around that site you'll find one the I like: http://www.stashvault.com/secret-wooden-panel-door/


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey thanks guys! All info is priceless, definitely gonna be doing some research!!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I definitely want to see a build thread on this! :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

This can be a really cool addition, and add a lot of fun to your room, and its something I want to seriously investigate. I've found a few areas of difficulty so far.

1) The thickness of the door... ie: if you have a thick bookcase type door, you have to taper the opposite side either on the frame or the door so they can swing without contacting each other, like so:










2) A standard or piano hinge may not deal well with the weight of a heavy door full of books, so many builders choose a more specified pivot system (also seen above)

3) If you really want the door to be hidden, you will have to devise some sort of secret latch system. For a bookshelf it is easier to hide this, but for a plain panel type door you have to get creative or fancy. There are some "invisible" magnetic latches I've seen, and some "press to release" type cabinet latches for marine and aviation applications that may work here.

4) And for panel type doors, you will have to conceal the edges of the door so no seam or crack gives it away too. I'm thinking wainscoting, but have some work to do to make the panel flush with the wall.

5) Oh, and then of course acoustically sealing the door. You don't want to go to all that trouble and have a leaky, noisy, or rattling door.

I'm sure these are all issues that can be addressed, but I'm sure I'll need some help to do it. I'll give some ideas to my father the next time we go to visit, since he's great with woodworking and likes projects now that he's retired. I'll also investigate the hardware more and see if I can find any interesting items online... I need to figure out how things like this and things like this can be used.

Edit: Lots of ideas for catches and latches here too:
http://www.enfasco.com/SugatsuneG.htm
http://www.aviamarinecompany.com/parts.html


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I've done some more thinking about hardware, latches, etc., and I think the way I'll eventually approach this is with a plain "flush" solid core door. I'll either find one without the cutout for a doorknob or fill and cover it, then use a regular (or possibly a "hidden") door closer like you see on a lot of commercial or school doors. That way, if framed properly, the door could look completely inconspicuous from the main area. Inside, all it would need is a fixed pull handle. A decent closer should provide enough force to run a seal around the perimeter, and shouldn't have problems with a sweep at the bottom to help with sound proofing.

















This is just an example I found, but the outside wouldn't have that stainless panel, just a flat surface. I'm not sure how hard it will be to mount it nearly flush with the outside of the wall, rather than set deep into the frame, but we'll see.


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

That's an amazingly simple idea! It would be perfect! Keep me posted on further developments, and thanks!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Will do. I'm only in the research stage now, I'm sure it will be a year before I even get to framing, but I figured I might as well get a head start. If I come up with any more ideas (or shoot down my previous ones) I'll be sure to post. In the meantime, if anyone else takes this approach, let us know how it works!


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm interested to see whether you put a lock on the inside or the outside of the door.:help:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Well... I guess I'd rather be locked in where I can watch movies to kill time until I'm rescued, rather than be locked out with no access to entertainment! lol

And if the popcorn maker fits in the room I won't have to worry about starving.


----------

